# Women's specific saddle for a 9-year old girl



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I am looking for a saddle recommendation for my 9-year old daughter. Does anyone know if anything that is women specific and kids sized?

We just bought my daughter a Felt 24. She has been bugging me for a "real" bike for a couple of years. The bike came stock with at kids sized Felt-branded saddle. My daughter cannot seem to get comfortable on it. We have tried all of the standard tweaks, raise, lower, level, tilt up, tilt down, ect. None of them has worked.

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Stogaguy, how is your daughter fit on the bike? Is she in an upright position or a more traditional road geometry? How tall is your daughter? How long are her typical rides? Was she riding distance before the Felt?

Lorri


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Details*

Velogirl - Thank you for the reply. Here are more details on my daughter and her riding:
4'7", 72 pounds
Riding position - Road set-up with drop bars. This is her first true road set-up. She rides mostly on the tops but is working on getting comfortable on the hoods and drops. Her old bike was a Specialized "Hot Rock" with a much more upright position.
Distances - 3-15 miles. Our evening rides are short. The "real" rides on the weekends are in the 10-15 range. She would like to work up to longer (20+) distances.
Discomfort specifics - Not so much her sit bones, but the female specific parts forward of that.
She is still really getting used to the new bike. Different position and controls. There is a lot more going on on this rig compared to her old bike. Just plain breaking in her butt is part of the issue. We will be getting her true cycling shorts. I am sure that this will help. Still, I would like her to be as comfortable as possible. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

definitely get her some shorts -- even before swapping the saddle. that could make a big difference for her. I'm sure the conversation might be awkward, but if she feels numbness, tingling, burning, or other soft tissue discomfort, definitely swap out the saddle. my recommendation would be to try one of the narrower (130mm) Specialized saddles, like the Jett or the Lithia. 

good luck!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't get a new saddle just yet - try also tilting the saddle down a degree or two (the nose down towards the top tube). Do this adjustment in small increments as I have found that a little adjustment goes a long way - whether you are male or female. If you have to tilt it too much, then probably a new saddle is warranted. But, your daughter is also going to be growing quite a bit so maybe some forward looking advice from your LBS needs to be obtained. Sort of like ski boots - a new pair is needed almost every year for kids


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

what kind of shorts does she have? If she's not riding w/ a chamois, then no wonder she's got pain. Get her some shorts and don't worry about women specific saddles. 

Actually, having said that, Specialized/Bontrager gave our team some of their new wsd saddles to try out...they ARE pretty cushy, if you try that, get the narrowest one for sure.


----------

